#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Quais Cursos Fazer?

## LoamiSantana

Olá Galera. Boa Noite!! 
Sou novo no ramo, conheço muito pouco. eu gostaria de saber quais cursos eu poderia fazer para conhecer bem tudo em um provedor de internet.

----------


## rubem

- Curso de redes - Tem que entender muito bem de TCP/IP, isso não é exclusivo pra provedores, gerentes de rede precisam disso.

- Curso de wireless - Tem que entender muito bem de wireless, RF, radio e antenas, isso não é exclusivo pra provedores, quem presta serviços em interligações (PTP entre empresas/filiais e cia) também precisa disso.

Vai usar Mikrotik? Se sim, seria bom procurar pelos cursos de Mikrotik, geralmente 3 levels, comece pelo primeiro (Mas ANTES faça curso de redes e wireless)

Vai usar Ubiquiti? Se sim, seria bom (Mas não tão necessario pra começar) procurar pelos cursos sobre Ubiquiti, mas faça primeiro curso de redes e wireless.

Vai usar Intelbras ou outra marca? Não precisa curso específico, o conteúdo de um curso de redes e um de wireless é suficiente.

Não parta pra curso de Mikrotik ou de Ubiquiti sem ter muito conhecimento de redes, vai atrasar o resto da turma e não vai reter muito conteúdo.

"Curso de redes" e "curso de wireless" não sei se vai encontrar muita opção, mas pode substituir isso por 2h de leitura diária sobre TCP/IP, investe R$ 60 num roteador e faz de tudo em casa. Depois passa pra wireless, faz a mesma coisa, 2h diarias lendo sobre os tópicos na area, gasta R$ 60 num roteador, R$ 60 numa antena, R$ 45 num adaptador USB, e testa as opções, mas testa exaustivamente, até coisa boba tipo "Será que essa jarra com agua atrapalha o sinal?".

Depois que for capaz de montar rede TCP/IP comum (Multiplos gateways, redirecionamento via nat, com ou sem dhcp server ou cliente, com ou sem dns server, com proxy), aí sim parta pra um curso de mikrotik, tem em varias cidades do brasil, googla por curso mikrotik e a capital mais proxima de você que você descobre um. Depois que souber lidar bem com wireless comum (entender o que é visada, que é a wan e lan de um roteador, o que é perda em cabo ruim, o que é antena direcional emitindo pra todo lado e não apenas pra frente) aí sim parte pra um curso sobre Ubiquiti, também tem varios pelo país.

Mas agora se preocupe em conhecer TCP/IP muito bem. Só ler a wikipedia ajuda pouco, tem que ir praticando e se perguntando sobre cada item dos setups, sobre os porque de cada coisa (Aí tem que ver histórico, uma rede gigabit em 2015 tem tudo a ver com uma rede 10M de 1993, aprendendo sobre rede antiga você aprende sobre as novas, por mais inútil que algo pareça pode ter certeza que um dia vai usar num provedor.

(E te aconselho a entrar de leve no mundo linux, especialmente a parte de rede, tem livros ótimos sobre redes em linux. O Morimoto tem um bom sobre redes ( http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/redes/ ) mas não deixe de ver algo sobre linux, sempre dá pra meter um servidor linux com uma distro qualquer e fazer muita coisa na rede, botar um cliente p2p pra baixar algo e assistir o conteúdo via rede num TV, ambos os micros via linux, é um aprendizado e tanto, 2000x melhor que fazer redezinho no Windows pra baboseira tipo jogar CS)

Eu diria que é mais questão de ler a teoria (Não só saber que DHCP é o que entrega IP, tem que ler sobre pra que isso, o porque do nome, onde funciona e onde não funciona, etc), e praticar muito pra surgir novas dúvidas e você ir tirar com a teoria.

Não tenha medo de gastar R$ 60 num roteador, antena, cabos, conectores, e fazer tudo que é instalação em casa, isso faz parte do aprendizado. Erre em casa enquanto aprende pra não errar no provedor como muita gente tem feito.

----------


## uesleycorrea

E ipv6.

----------


## Genis

nos senac vc pode fazer o CCNA 5.0 são 4 modulos, vai aprender bastante, pra inicio.

----------


## LoamiSantana

Obrigado a todos por ter respondido e me ajudado!! 
Mas alguém teria algum material que poderia disponibilizar e me enviar para que eu pudesse estudar?

----------


## Genis

entra no site da cisco.com e cria um cadastro, por la vc baixa packet tracer, com ele vc pode brincar.

----------


## Genis

1. Cursos a distância Inatel – 100% via web

Programação próximas turmas:

06/04 - Tecnologia celular 4G - LTE - 55h
13/04 - Redes IP - Protocolos e Aplicações - 60h
20/04 - Sistemas de TV Digital - 65h
28/04 - Telecomunicações - Conceitos e Tecnologias - 45h
28/04 - TV Digital Avançado: Da Teoria à Prática - 70h
05/05 - Desenvolvimento Mobile - Android, Windows Phone e iOS - 55h
05/05 - Redes Ópticas - 45h
11/05 - Sistemas de TV Digital - Espanhol - 65h
12/05 - LTE - Preparatório para a certificação HCNA - 55h
19/05 - Introdução às Comunicações via Satélite - 55h
01/06 - Redes IP de nova geração IPv6 - 45h
10/08 - Programação e Desenvolvimento Web: CSS3 e HTML5 - 60h
14/09 - IP - Preparatório para a certificação HCDA - 65h

Para inscrições ou mais informações, acesse: http://migre.me/paoYc"

----------


## Zampier

> - Curso de redes - Tem que entender muito bem de TCP/IP, isso não é exclusivo pra provedores, gerentes de rede precisam disso.
> 
> - Curso de wireless - Tem que entender muito bem de wireless, RF, radio e antenas, isso não é exclusivo pra provedores, quem presta serviços em interligações (PTP entre empresas/filiais e cia) também precisa disso.
> 
> Vai usar Mikrotik? Se sim, seria bom procurar pelos cursos de Mikrotik, geralmente 3 levels, comece pelo primeiro (Mas ANTES faça curso de redes e wireless)
> 
> Vai usar Ubiquiti? Se sim, seria bom (Mas não tão necessario pra começar) procurar pelos cursos sobre Ubiquiti, mas faça primeiro curso de redes e wireless.
> 
> Vai usar Intelbras ou outra marca? Não precisa curso específico, o conteúdo de um curso de redes e um de wireless é suficiente.
> ...


Ler mais tarde

----------

